# Bath mats



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Do they actually work? We've had a few slips recently, nothing serious, but enough to make me think we should probably put something down. So do you have one you'd recommend? Or is there another product that I don't know about?


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

They work, but they sure get dirty quickly. I highly recommend getting one that is machine washable.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We don't use bath mats. Towels get hung to dry after they've been used, and after two or three uses they become a bath mat, and then go in the washer.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you mean a mat for outside the tub, or something inside the tub?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

In the tub I recommend a full length one. We have one that is machine washable and it does work great. But you have to pull it up and let it dry every time the tub is used or it gets moldy and gross really quick. Mine is like this: http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...mSource=Search


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

Out of the tub we have always used towels. They work great.
In the tub we have a silicone one from Wal-Mart. It's kind of "furry" looking. Not sure how else to describe it. We've had it for 2 years now and it's fine with just hanging it over the side of the tub to dry. I rinse in the shower from time to time.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

For inside the tub, we have a full-length silicone one that looks like glass pebbles. Very attractive, and works well. Because it's transparent, gunk doesn't collect under it without us noticing, so we don't even hang it up. It gets rinsed top and bottom every couple of weeks.

Outside the tub, we always have a bath mat. We have it for comfort as much as anything, but it keeps water from getting tracked out of the tub/shower and all over the floor, which prevents slippery floors. I have three of them; two have a rubber backing, and those are annoying because they can't go in the dryer (the rubber will wear out too fast). I have one high-quality one without the rubber backing, and it still stays in place just fine, but that's partly because it's pretty heavy-duty. All of ours are 100% cotton (exclusive of any rubber if present), so they're more absorbent and washable... plus they feel nicer on our feet!

Hmmm... I couldn't find my favorite bath rug on bedbathandbeyond.com (I'm pretty sure that's where we got it, but it was a few years ago) but here's the tub mat:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...14397132&RN=13


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't clear. I meant something for inside the tub. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kiera09 (Sep 2, 2008)

CAUTION:

For those of you who use towels on the outside of the tub - please don't. My grandmother used to do that - and my cousin has a 5 inch scar on her head from slipping on it.

Real bathmats should always be used - they have a rubber backing to make them not slip on the floor.


----------



## ceiba (Sep 16, 2008)

Ironica, I just looked at the tub mat you linked above, and while I love the style BBB says it is made of vinyl, not silicone. I am looking for a silicone tub mat. Do you know something they don't know at BBB? Or did you get a similar-lookinf tub mat made of silicone elsewhere?

Thanks!!


----------



## gexema (3 mo ago)

Ironica said:


> For inside the tub, we have a full-length silicone one that looks like glass pebbles. Very attractive, and works well. Because it's transparent, gunk doesn't collect under it without us noticing, so we don't even hang it up. It gets rinsed top and bottom every couple of weeks.
> 
> Outside the tub, we always have a bath mat. We have it for comfort as much as anything, but it keeps water from getting tracked out of the tub/shower and all over the floor, which prevents slippery floors. I have three of them; two have a rubber backing, and those are annoying because they can't go in the dryer (the rubber will wear out too fast). I have one high-quality one without the rubber backing, and it still stays in place just fine, but that's partly because it's pretty heavy-duty. All of ours are 100% cotton (exclusive of any rubber if present), so they're more absorbent and washable... plus they feel nicer on our feet!
> 
> ...


Hi all, What exactly is the difference between a bathroom mat and a bathroom rug? I understand that a bathroom rug is a quite simply a rug , though it is "designed" to be set on the floor of a bathroom. What about a bathroom mat? Is it the same? Thank you.


----------

